# 24 Bit Pink Noise



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

Does anybody know where I can download pink noise in 24 Bit?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'm curious why you want it instead of a 16 bit version?


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

I have a high resolution media player that I want to do separate tune for, so I need pink noise in 24 bit.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

You can generate it. I suppose I could generate some for you and send you a .wav file. 

I must say though, that's actually not going to matter when tuning a system. The results will be the same.

Edit: or do you mean that your hi-res player won't play 16bit files?


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

My tuner has advised that I get some 24 bit pink noise, so he can do a second tune with my high-res player.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

Hmmm......ok, well, if ya don't find some before tomorrow morning when I get back to work I can generate ya some and record it to a .wav file. I'll post a link to the file. I have an appointment first thing when I get to work, so I might not get to it until the afternoon.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

44.1k, 48k, 96k ????


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks Niick. That would be incredible awesome of you! 24/96kHz would be preferred.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

Cool, it's no problem. It's not hard to do.

.wav file ok? Most hi-res players I've had experience with can play .wav


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

SQBimmer said:


> My tuner has advised that I get some 24 bit pink noise, so he can do a second tune with my high-res player.


Find a new tuner.


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, WAV should be fine. I usually use FLAC or AIFF for my files, but my high-res player supports WAV too. Thanks again, Niick!


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok, just to be thorough, you want a stereo .wav file recorded at 96kHz 24bit playing correlated random pink noise? 

We can also do uncorrelated stereo and/or periodic instead of random. 

If you're not sure, then probably option number one is what he's after.


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

SQNut, my tuner is really good and I'm very happy with his tuning skills.


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

My tuner uses the pink noise on the current IASCA disc to tune my current system for CD's. I'm not sure what type of pink noise the IASCA disc uses, but whatever type it is, that's what he's after. Oh, and that's a yes on the stereo .wav file recorded at 96kHz 24bit.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

sqnut said:


> Find a new tuner.


His tuner might just have some more things to learn. Maybe instead of find a new one, it could be, give this guy what he's after, and let him find out for himself whether or NOT it makes a difference. 

There are many things that I've learned that way. By trying out different things. I could see reason why someone might think its necessary, but it isn't. 

Most pink noise has a crest factor of about 12dB or so, except for REW's, it's got a crest factor of only 6 dB, this was some by the developer on purpose help people avoid clipping while using REW's generator.

Anyways, 24bit recording has a greater POTENTIAL dynamic range, but pink noise isn't going to be using anywhere near the dynamic range potential of even 16 bit, let alone 24.

Mark Waldrep of iTrax once explained in a seminar I saw on you tube that the album by Fleetwood Mack, The Dance has only 6 bits worth of dynamic range. And the ratio between the quietest parts and the loudest parts of that recording are certainly greater than any pink noise.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

Here is something "bit related" that I haven't really figured out, I use a Tascam US1800 16channel interface for tuning systems and all kinds of general audio testing and troubleshooting at work. 

When I connect to this interface in my main analysis software, and I select ASIO (which is all I ever use for critical work) the only option I get is 32bit. I can select a number of different same rates up to 96k, but as far as bit depth, only 32bit.

Now, with other interfaces, or that same interface with other software a, I can select either 16 OR 24 bit, but never 32..... ???? Hmmmm....

I've never really looked into it, just curious. 

I read somewhere that 32bit was more efficient (less processing power needed) than 24bit, but, I don't know how all that kinda stuff works EXACTLY so, yeah....hmmm?

maybe somebody out there can shed some light on this?


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Niick said:


> His tuner might just have some more things to learn. Maybe instead of find a new one, it could be, give this guy what he's after, and let him find out for himself whether or NOT it makes a difference.
> 
> There are many things that I've learned that way. By trying out different things. I could see reason why someone might think its necessary, but it isn't.
> 
> ...


Agreed, but I look at it even more simply. The only two things you will use PN is for timing the drivers and balancing L/R response and shaping your curve. When you're setting timing you're only worried about the arrival times, not the resolution of the PN. Similarly, when you use the stereo band limited PN tracks to balance L/R the amplitude is not going to change with file resolution.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

OP, does your tuner happen to use REW or some other FFT based PC analysis system as a tuning tool. I'm making the recording right now, If he does, might I recommened periodic pink noise.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

OP, youre going to have to help me figure out how to get you such a large file, i recorded 17 min. worth of Pink Noise 96kHz 24bit

here is a specrtum of the signa


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

so that one goes all the way out to past 40000 Hz, but its periodic, so it might sound kinda "wierd" to someone who isnt used to such signals. Im making another RANDOM pink noise file at 96k, but it only goes out to 22k, as it is generated at a lower SR, converted to the analog domain, then recorded at 96k. So far I can only generate PERIODIC Pink Noise at 96k, NOT random Pink Noise

EDIT: Ive gotta get ready to leave work, we close early on sundays, ill get this project finished asap.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

I've got a few more ideas to get you your 24/96 pink noise. The challenge for me, so far has been generating RANDOM pink noise at that sample rate/bit depth. 

I just read in the ARTA manual that you can save any type of signal that can be generated o a .wav file. This includes random pink noise.

I assumed your tuner uses random, and not periodic, pink noise. Especially if he is listening to it while tuning. 

I have ARTA on one of my laptops here at the shop. We have t opened yet, but when we do, I'll see if ARTA will let me select 96khz. I think it will.


----------

